# World of Warcraft



## caine737 (23 Nov 2005)

y'en as tu ici qui sont des joueurs de WoW ici? si oui sur quel serveur jouer vous?
moi j'ai un hunter niv 42 sur Cenarion Circle nommé Evane.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Mar 2006)

Elf warrior sur Moonrunner level 38 name est Noquarter.  Salute.


----------



## pipstah (3 Mar 2006)

j'ai un hunter level 60 sur bleeding hollow... il est 5/8 gianstalker et 3/8 dragonstalker avec tout Rhok comme arc et brutality blade et core hound tooth pour arme à main. J'ai par contre, pris un break de WoW....c'est fou comment les soirées peuvent passées vites...trop vite!


----------



## Gouki (13 Mar 2006)

niv 30 undead warlock sur Aggramar nommé est Glabrezu, j'obtenez le Felhunter bientôt hehehe


----------



## Zoomie (13 Mar 2006)

Pftt - _Everquest 2_ c'est mieux que_ WoW_.  

Mon "main" c'est un niveau 42 Kerra Paladin.

J'ai jouer sur Everfrost...


----------



## Trinity (13 Mar 2006)

Pardon moi

Je suis un anglophone..  

je parlez un peu..  mais

Warcraft...  non.. non..

Guild Wars mon ami..  



Merci
(thanks for putting up with my horrible french)


----------



## Gouki (14 Mar 2006)

lol Trinity, je suis un anglophone aussi  j'ai deux module dans le français .... 

Guild wars eh? Laissé conjecture moi..

Monk/Warrior, Warrior/Monk

ou

Monk/Mesmer

Qu'est-ce que votre nom? Moi nommé est Red Samael, un Necromancer/Elementalist  dans le Ring of Fire

(french speakers ... please tolerate my french.. having trouble determining what order to put words in still....)


----------



## meni0n (14 Mar 2006)

niveau 60 priest, meni sure zul'jin


----------



## Trinity (14 Mar 2006)

Steve

Maintent...  

un Monk/warrior (Level 20)   fini 
un Necro/ele - (Level 20)  pour le d'argent (Ettin Farming)

mon nom.. c'est Nipples McFadden


----------



## NavyGirl280 (14 Mar 2006)

Try using this website. My daughter uses it for her schooling:

Essai en utilisant ce website.  Ma fille l'emploie pour son instruire: 


http://translation.langenberg.com/


S.Bradbury


----------



## Trinity (15 Mar 2006)

Hé. Je n'ai jamais pensé à employer un site Internet de traduction. 

Naturellement ce serait une meilleure manière de signaler dans les forum français. 

Maintenant, si je pourrais juste comprendre ce que j'ai lu des réponses.


Blessings


----------



## yannickflamand (16 Mar 2006)

Hey you'r not so bad in french. Let you a chance, french is harder to learn thant english. 

 Bravo à vous pour vos efforts. C'est pas comme nos amis les américains.


----------



## pipstah (17 Mar 2006)

Votre francais est bon...je dirais même meilleur que le site que navygirl utilise pour poster car les tournures de phrases sont étranges des fois.

I would say too, thanks for tolarating my bad english  >


----------



## Zach15 (6 Apr 2006)

Moi ne parle pas le francais..

   Ok I will stop trying to type in french before I butcher the language..

       I played WOW, had a character on dethecus server. 60 undead priest, and 51 undead rogue when I quit.

             WoW was great fun for a while but I had to devote my time to more productive things (IE school)... so I got out of it.

               Miss it sometimes though, you make alot of great friends ...

      - Zach


----------



## Frank_Nitti (29 Apr 2006)

Level 60 Undead Mage, Aegwynn


----------



## Yrys (19 Jun 2006)

Cher Zoomie,

Je suis RAVIE de voir qu'il y a encore des amateurs
d'Everquest, alors que tout mon entourage ne parle que de WoW, sight!

Bonne game a tous les gamers, quelque soit le jeu


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Jun 2006)

Human paladin sur Khadgar. Level 26. Le nom est Tomrobinson.
- ET -
Elf priest sur Khadgar. Level 26. Le nom est Lucarik (...ou Lucaric, j'oublie).

(Mon francais... tres terrible  ).


----------



## Gontire (28 Jul 2006)

Malheureusement ce n'est pas mulitijoueur mais Oblivion c'est débile aussi


----------



## Le Roux (31 Aug 2006)

J'viens de recommencer a jouer.
48 Priest sur Venture Co.


----------



## JoWade (9 Oct 2006)

42 warrior sur DARK IRON! ...

On devrait faire une guild


----------



## Yrys (16 Oct 2006)

Il y a une anglophone qui se cherche des personnes pour jouer,
mais l'idée d'une gulde de army.ca ne décolle pas du coté anglais
(tous trop occupés).

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51877/post-462736.html#msg462736


----------



## Infanteer (20 Oct 2006)

Je suis Leeeeerrrrroooooyyyyy Jenkins.


----------



## Yrys (20 Oct 2006)

Euh?

Pardon?

Edit: Merci Sham pour le link video, mais il ne fonctionne pas au cegep ou je suis en ce moment...


----------



## Shamrock (20 Oct 2006)

Leroy, you are just as stupid as hell.

(http://youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU)


----------



## Nagual (20 Oct 2006)

:rofl:  
Trop hot le gars!!  :clown:


----------



## mysteriousmind (9 Nov 2006)

Dwarf Hunter lvl 42, deathwing, 

Mais en pause 

Dans le formulaire de déclaration de drogue lors de procédure...faudrait mettre une case   avez vous jouer à wow?  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Feb 2007)

j'ai recommencer a jouer jeudi dernier...

sur Shadowsong

un night elf preist.

maudit jeux addictive...


----------



## IrishCanuck (14 Feb 2007)

Blackhand, 60 Orc Shaman

Mais.. je n'ai pas l'expansion..


----------

